# What kind of Carp??



## ngski

I recently was pinning a river and saw some huge splashes, some fins coming out of the water, course I was trying to fish for steelhead and I drifted near the big splashes and caught a few of these. What kind of carp is it.


----------



## All Eyes

Looks like a Buffalo carp.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Buffalo for sure.


----------



## Vince™

Smallmouth Buffalo. Often confused with Carp. Great catch!


----------



## Geronimo

Vince™ said:


> Smallmouth Buffalo. Often confused with Carp. Great catch!


They're supposed to be good eating. Never caught one so I don't really know.

Geronimo


----------



## All Eyes

Here is one I caught in the late 90's while walleye fishing at The Maumee. Had to laugh when this thing finally came into view. His head was as big as mine.


----------



## fishfray

The species that are found in Lake Erie and it's tributaries are bigmouth buffalo. The smallmouth buffalo is found in the ohio river and Tribs. I have noticed the bigmouth buffalo spawning this week as well. They will take a well presented fly all summer long


----------



## All Eyes

fishfray said:


> The species that are found in Lake Erie and it's tributaries are bigmouth buffalo. The smallmouth buffalo is found in the ohio river and Tribs. I have noticed the bigmouth buffalo spawning this week as well. They will take a well presented fly all summer long


Yes, mine was def a bigmouth. Caught on a curly tail 1/4 oz. jig that you can see sticking out of it's mouth. They are some kind of fight on med gear when they get big.


----------



## Flathead76

Its a buffalo sucker. Many lump them in with carp but they are in the sucker family.


----------



## CoolWater

We have both bigmouth and smallmouth buffalo in the north. I catch both types in the Sandusky River north of Fremont... and quillback that I often see people mistake for carp.

All Eyes, that is an awesome buffalo, had to have been a blast to bring in.


----------



## nick220722

Smallmouth buffalo. They get much bigger. Here's a 40lber from Texas


----------

